# Hot Plate/magnetic strirer?



## Skiman (Jun 8, 2015)

Would a hot plate/magnetic stirer work good for dissolving gold fingers with the HCl/bleach method as I think I'm comfortable after reading up on the topics here after a couple of weeks.
Only reason I'm posting this is to see what the general consensus would be using a hot plate/magnetic stirrer for the HCl/bleach method so the stirrer can make the bleach reach down into the beaker i would be using well aware of possible splashing and resultant release of chlorine?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 8, 2015)

Not really IMHO. You should run them in HCL/Peroxide process then clean the foils from the fiberglass then use HCL/clorox to process the gold foils.


----------



## Skiman (Jun 8, 2015)

Yup I'm at that point just storing the separated foils dry until I can find a decent way to use the least amount of bleach and getting more RAM.
Plus reading more on this forum


----------



## kurtak (Jun 10, 2015)

Stirring yes - heat no

Stirring will help keep fresh reagent coming in contact with the foils & thereby better utilize the reagents & reduce reaction time (by a bit) especially as it nears the end &/or if you need to ad more chlorine at the end to bring the reaction to completion (it "may" use more chlorine as more chlorine "may" gas off - not sure as I use nitric) I would use a low speed setting - just enough agitation to keep reagent & foils in motion & maybe speed it up "just a bit" as it nears the end - In this case (chlorine) to much agitation "could" cause the chlorine to gas off faster then desired during the reaction 

Do not use heat (during the reaction) as that will for sure drive chlorine off - once the reaction is complete a low heat & slow stir should help to drive off excess chorine

As a general rule - agitation most always helps to better utilize the reagents by keeping fresh reagent coming in contact with the metals which in turn helps to reduce reaction time

Kurt


----------



## jason_recliner (Jun 10, 2015)

Before you redesign the wheel, try taking the existing model around the block a couple of times for a feel of it.
You'll find a splash or two and an occasional stir will be just fine.


----------



## rickbb (Jun 10, 2015)

You will find that the foils will dissolve quickly so an automated stirring setup is not really needed. 

Be nice I guess if you had large volumes to deal with, but anything less than a 500ML beaker full will be done in a matter of minutes with just a little stirring with a glass rod.


----------



## Skiman (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you very much that's the information I was looking for another reason I didn't want to stir it by hand is I wanted to be well away from any chlorine that happens from the reaction


----------



## rickbb (Jun 11, 2015)

Skiman said:


> Thank you very much that's the information I was looking for another reason I didn't want to stir it by hand is I wanted to be well away from any chlorine that happens from the reaction



You should be doing it under a decent fume hood to keep you safe. It will generate chlorine gas as that is what does the dissolving work in the first place.


----------

